# sump for large tank



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

looking where i can find a sump for a 350 gallon tank


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For a system that size, I suggest custom whether you farm it out or DIY to not only get what you want but incorporating aspects that will accommodate the growing need of the system as you stock and change gears, ie FOWLR to Mixed (LPS/softie predominant) to predominantly SPS.

Take your time and find someone you are comfortable with in helping with the design and build. Believe you me, it will cost you more redoing and loss of time and livestock having to redo a sump and address issues than "doing it right" the first time around.

I'd love to chat and discuss over a few wobbly pops but unless you are making a trip to Calgary, i can only give my pearls of wisdom from afar.

What is the footprint of the aquarium and the height within the cabinet? Is the cabinet open waiting for cladding or already finished? What are the size of the openings? Or will you have a filtration room in the floor below/behind?

We'll see what we all can come up with to help you out.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

When I do a large tank I'll probably use 55 gallon drums in sequence.

Mine would be for fresh water just realized you are doing marine so that's probably not the best. 

Goodluck

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a custom acrylic sump from primo tanks. Not sure if they are still around. Mine is 5 feet with a large refugium section that I will use as a frag section. This is for my 180gal build that has been stalled for almost a year.

There is a guy on the forum matt1997 I think is his name that specializes in large acrylic tanks. Maybe talk to him. Not sure on turn around, quality etc but it's somewhere to start


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You can contact Angelo of Saline [email protected] 800-583-3474. When I was in this business, he built all of the sumps I have designed.

There is one design that has worked brilliantly for the past 4 years for a client's 300gal reef. It's 8'x2'x2.5'T.

Without knowing more of your needs, cabinet space allocation, access or a filtration room below/behind, that's all we got 

HTH


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

this is a mixed reef tank the sump is going in a dedicated room so not to concerned with the size of it. The tank foot print is 30x30x9'


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice dimensions. Who is making the tank?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Awesome dimensions and a fishroom to boot!

What's the dimension of the fishroom as you don't really need a baffled sump if you have the space for a few aquariums.

In my head, the first aquarium will act as an inflow and settling chamber for detritus and put the skimmer in there. Plumb it to another aquarium that is lit for macro algae and have a 3-4" sandbed. Put a few sand sifting snails to keep the sand bed turned over so it doesn't go anaerobic. Then finally to the "main sump" (75gal) that will act as a "holding" tank in the event that the system is turned off for maintenence/power outage. Have a section to put filter floss for final water polishing. I'd say use filter socks but they can be a PITA to wash and have clean ones on hand all the time.

Above the main sump, make a shelf for reactors (fluidized/Ca/Sulphur, etc) as you will need ones bigger than a TLF500.

Going the DIY route can look just as sexy and clean but you have to plan and build with that in mind.

I can do a schematic for you if you wish and get some ideas from it to modify to suit your build.

HTH


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

wtac said:


> Awesome dimensions and a fishroom to boot!
> 
> What's the dimension of the fishroom as you don't really need a baffled sump if you have the space for a few aquariums.
> 
> ...


Any reason you wouldnt suggest a filter roller in stead of the filter floss/sock? Just curious as I have been considering one for my set up


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It really depends on the distance from inpuIt to return pump. for short runs of typical systems, it's 6 of one and 1/2doz of the other.

You will pay for the convenience of a filter roller and replacement rolls vs a big honking roll of dacron batting(sp?) and cutting/replacing on a weekly/bi-weekly basis. 

Last I remember, a 48"x2"x50ft roll was about $100 and that would last 2-3years on a clients 1000gal reef system that has a 48"x12" section for a dual stacked tray of batting with a 48"x12"x6"T foam top prefilter where the foam is rinsed every week or two and top batting tray changed and rotated with the tray below as they get clogged every 2-4 weeks. 

With a long run for the water, crap will settle and just vacuum it out once a month or two so that there is less of a demand for mechanical filtration vs having it at the sump input.

Another client with a 500gal reef has a DreamBox with filter roller and he'd go through a $50 roll every 3-4months.

Of course everything has to do with the amount of crap that gets in the water column and one just has to determine which route one wants to take and know the $ of upkeep.


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

The tank was built by miracles 3 sided starfire with external coast to coast


----------

